# Probleme mit neuer Technik



## Bud111 (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Ich bin ganz neu hier und auf der Suche nach Antworten auf meine Teichproblematik auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

Wir haben seit drei Jahren einen ca. 20qm großen und ca. 6m3 fassenden Gartenteich. Maximale Tiefe 1,20m. Besetzt ist er mit einem kleinen Karpfen und einigen Rotfedern. In den letzten Jahren haben wir ihn ohne jegliche Technik betrieben. Da wir aber Probleme mit der Wassertrübe und imensen Algenbefall bekommen haben, habe ich vor vier Wochen eine Heissner UV Filteranlage mit 15000l und einer Pumpe mit 2000l/h und Förderhöhe von 2m gekauft.
Aufgestellt habe ich die Anlage ca. 3m neben dem Teich. Die Anlage liegt etwas höher (1,50 Pumpe bis Anlage)darunter habe ich einen Bachlauf (2m lang) selbst gebaut. Der mitgelieferte Schlauch zur Pumpe reichte von der Länge nicht. Hier habe ich einen 3/4" Schlauch ca. 4m genommen.

Nun sind wir etwas verunsichert, ob wir doch murcks gebaut haben, da sich weder die Wassertrübe noch der Algenbefall wesentlich verändert haben.

Wäre nett, wenn uns hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo und Willkommen

erstmal zum Filter ,ein Filter wird die da nicht viel weiter helfen, im Filter lebende Bakterien (jetzt mal einfach bin auch kein Profi ) bauen Nitrit in Nitrat um und Nitrat wir von deinen Pflanzen gefuttert, wenn die nicht aussreichent vorhanden sind ist zu viel fressen für die Algen über .

ein Filter braucht ein paar wochen zum einfahren, werfe eine handvoll Gartenerde rein , das wirkt unterstützend

wie stark ist die UVC im Filter ? den  3/4" Schlauch würde ich durch den grössten der auf die Pumpe geht ersetzen

Die Förderhöhe fängt erst ab Wasserspiegel an

um die Algen etwas schneller aus deinem System zu bekommen hat sich der VLCVF bewährt, bis zu 20cm Sichttiefe in 24 Stunden

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Bud111 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo, 

Also die uvc hat eine leistungsaufnahme von 9W. Reicht dies? Zurzeit reinige ich den Filter jeden Tag, da die Anlage sonst überläuft.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo

mit 9 Watt dauert es dann schon eine zeitlang (wenn überhaupt) bis das ganze mal wirkt ,ich rechne immer mit mind. 2 Watt je 1000 Liter besser sind 3Watt.

wenn die UVC rechtzeitig an ist passt das vielleicht jetzt bei einer Algenblüte ist das mit Sicherheit zuwenig

versuche das mal mit dem VLCVF https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30933/?q=VLCVF

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo

hast du mal einen Link wo man mehr über den Filter erfahren kann ???

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Bud111 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Die Anlage heißt heissner smartline 15000L. Kann denn nur die uvc ausgetauscht werden? Ich denke dies ist sicher Herstellerspeziefisch, oder?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo 

ich würde schauen das ich die Filterschwämme in den Teich lege ,dann würde ich auch die Kohle aus dem Filter nehmen .

Ganz im Ernst nehme einen VLCVF für zwei drei Wochen in Betrieb, danach nimm die Filterschwämme wieder aus dem Teich und setze die wieder in den Filter dann reicht auch die 9 Watt UVC 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Bud111 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Vielen dank für den Tipp. Das werden wir versuchen.


----------



## samorai (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hi!
Ich find die Pumpe ist etwas schwach. Was sagt denn die Pumpenkurve? Falls die nicht exestiert, halt mal ne Gießkanne unter Deinen Schlauch, die ist auf 10l geeicht und stoppe die Zeit bis 10l erreicht sind. Dann rechnest Du es hoch auf eine Stunde. So hast Du den realen Wert was Deine Pumpe schaft bei Dir.

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo 

Mit der Pumpe gebe ich dir recht ist sicher etwas schwach auf der Brust:?

Aber ich denke die Pumpe ist auf den Durchfluss und den Ablauf von dem Filter abgestimmt ,ohne die anpassung des Auslaufes würde ich da gar nichts machen zumal der Filter jetzt schon jeden Tag "überläuft" (ohne tägliche reinigung)

erstmal alle Schwebeteilchen raus holen ,dann sehen wir mal weiter

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lotta (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo Bud(wie heißt du wirklich, magst es sgen?)
ich habe mit dem "Vlcvf " super Erfahrungen gemacht...
vor einer Woche noch viele Schwebeteilchen und wenig  Sicht, 
heute kristallklres Wasser  gut 1 Meter.   
eine wahre Freude


----------



## Bud111 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo,

Ja, habe heute mal ausgelitert. Also ich komme auf 600l die Stunde !!!!
Habe aber auch unterm Bachlauf gemessen, nicht direkt am Auslauf des Schlauches. Das werde ich morgen noch einmal machen. Das hat mich schon sehr gewundert. Die Kammer des Auslaufes ist jedoch 1/3 gefüllt. Dann geht's 1 m mit leichtem Gefälle in den 2m langen Bachlauf und plätschert in den Teich.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo 


mmmmh 600 L sind schon sehr sehr wenig ,schau mal ob die Pumpe schon verschmutzt ist , hat die einen Schaumstoff Filterschwamm unter dem Abdeckgitter ???
wenn ja mache mal den sauber oder besser gleich raus

Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo Bud!
Es gibt noch eine andere "Reinigungsart".Tauchpumpe in den Teich gestellt und Befüllungsschlauch auf halbe Teichtiefe gelegt und damit eine Rotation im Wasser erzeugt das geht auch, dann hast Du schon mal ein gewaltigen Dreckanteil raus.

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo Ron 

Ich dachte die ganze Zeit das nennt man Wasserwechsel 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Bud111 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo,

Ja, die Pumpenleistung werde ich mir morgen nochmal besonders ansehen. Zu dem vliesfilter habe ich noch eine frage. Wird der Schlauch der Pumpe dort einfach mit Kabelbinder befestigt und dann in den Teich gelegt?


----------



## samorai (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo Patrick!
WW heißt doch eigentlich: Eine bestimmte Wassermenge ablassen und dann erst wieder auffüllen ! Aber das ist Haarspalterei! Mir geht es um die Rotation im Wasser damit die Tauchpumpe so viel Dreck wie möglich entfernen kann.

LG Ron!


----------



## lotta (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hier mal mein 2. und 5. (aktueller) Vliesfilter
den Rest erspare ich euch
Aber , ein einfacher Marmeldenglas Gummi, tut es zu Anfangs bestens


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo Ron

das mit der Rotation ist ja eines der Geheimnisse an einem funktionierenden Teich, wenn man einen optimale Teichform hat ,bekommt man das mit wenig Flow hin ,aber meist ist das nicht der Fall und man sollte dann mit anständigem Flow schauen das der Teich nicht verschlammt

da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung 

Kuzfristig gesehen mag das auch helfen denk ich mal 

aber nur mit Wasser erneuern (je nach Wasserwerten)kann auch nach hinten losgehen ,von den Kosten (auf dauer)  wollen wir erst garnicht reden

Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Ja Sabine!
Deine Idee ist sehr toll! Not macht eben erfinderisch und schont den Geldbeutel!

LG Ron!


----------



## lotta (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

 Eben und funktioniert bestens!


----------



## Bud111 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo, 

So nun habe ich die Anlage noch einmal ausgelitert. Ich werde aus der Anlage heraus 600l/h erreichen. An der Pumpe habe ich 1200l/h wasservolumen. Der Hersteller spricht von 2000l/h. Ich denke diese 600l/h lassen sich mit der Strecke und dem 3/4" Schlauch erklären. Tja ob mich 1" oder mehr viel weiterbringen, bin ich mir nicht sicher. Die Pumpe ist frei und sauber. Denke wohl eher an eine größere Pumpe. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Patrick K (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo

auf kurz oder lang ,wird es wohl auf eine stärkere Pumpe rauslaufen, 600L Filterdurchfluss ist jetzt nicht wirklich der Hammer (ist das eine Heissner Pumpe?)

ein 1" Schlauch bringt schon ein wenig was ,aber damit kommst du auch nicht an einen respektablen Wert

wie hast du den Flow gemessen ?

ich würde in deinem Fall schauen ob ich eine 4-5 TL Pumpe bekomme aber dann solltest du den Filterauslauf event. anpassen 

mind. 50mm besser ein 75mm Ablauf sollten es dann schon sein

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Bud111 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo,

Ich habe eine 5l Gießkanne gefüllt und dann entsprechend hochgerechnet. Erst oben an der Anlage (600l), dann unten an der Pumpe (1200l). Ja, da werde ich mir dann eine stärkere Punpe zulegen. Am Auslauf habe ich einen 1" Schlauch. Wenns der nicht packt, dann werde ich diesen auch vergrößern. Ich hoffe mal das der Zulaufschlsuch mit 3/4" dann ausreicht. Ist gerade alles so schön eingebuddelt  

Wird die Uv Bestrahlung eigentlich durch den Bachlauf beeinträchtigt?

Werde heute dann mal mir einen Vliesfilter bauen und, wie ihr schon erwähnt habt, den Dreck nach und nach auspumpen. Hoffe dann tritt hier schon eine Besserung ein.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Bud111 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Ach so, ja es ist eine Heissner Pumpe


----------



## samorai (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo Bud!
Habe eben mal ein paar Infos über Deine Pumpe eingeholt.Also das einzig gute ist das Design, alles andere ist völlig daneben: 25 Watt,Abgang.14-19mm . Mehr wie ein 3/4 Schlauch kann man gar nicht anschließen und mit 25 Watt ist sie eher ein Trabant unter den Pumpen.
Wenn es irgend wie geht gebe alles wieder zurück,denn daran wirst Du in der Zukunft überhaupt kein Spaß haben.
Wie Patrick schon erwähnte 4-5000 er Pumpe den Höhenunterschied musst Du auch noch einberechnen und den Filter aus zwei 200l Tonnen bauen. So kostet zwar die pumpe etwas mehr aber der Filter dafür weniger.

LG Ron!


----------



## Bud111 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo,

Oh je. Ist natürlich alles schon eingebaut. Mit einer neuen Pumpe habe ich mich ja schon angefreundet. Kann ich wenigstens die Filteranlage belassen oder passt dann die komplette Anlage nicht mehr zusammen?


----------



## Patrick K (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo

Ich denke mit einer gescheiten Pumpe und zwei selbstbau Tonnen ist dir mehr geholfen als mit drei dieser Filteranlagen.

Ich muss Ron da vollkommen recht geben ,versuch das Teil wieder zurück zugeben, kaufe dafür bei dem Lieferranten eine stärkere Pumpe, meist fällt es dem dann leichter den Filter zurückzunehmen 

wie hoch soll die Pumpe pumpen ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Bud111 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo,

Ja nun werde ich mal nach einer neuen Pumpe schauen. Wenn ich sie auf den Grund des Teiches stelle, soll sie ca. 2m bis zur Anlage Pumpen.


----------



## Nori (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Ich hab mir mal das Set angesehen - schon komisch, welche Teichgröße die Herrschaften von Heissner mit diesen Fördermengen und Querschnitten sauber bringen/halten wollen.

Ich denke mit der Rückgabe wirst du ein Problem haben - wer nimmt schon so ein gebrauchtes Teil zurück (aktueller Preis für das ganze Set übrigens 99,- €!)

Bevor du irgendwas am Filter rumschneidest, solltest du erst mal eine Skizze vom Filteraufbau machen - ich hab bis dato nichts gefunden - da kann man schnell sehen, ob sich eine Vergrößerung von Ein-und Auslauf rentiert.

Gruß Nori


----------



## samorai (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo Bud!
Ab Wasseroberfläche wird gerechnet. Ist nicht so entscheidend, ob sie unter Wasser auf 0,8m oder 1,5m tief liegt. Als Beispiel ist ein Stein unter Wasser viel leichter wie über Wasser

LG Ron!


----------



## Bud111 (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo auf der suche nach einer neuen Pumpe, bin ich auf eine Oase Eco 5500 gestoßen. Was haltet ihr davon? Ist die ausreichend?

Vielen dank


----------



## samorai (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

VIEL,VIEL,.....BESSER!!!!!
Ich habe ne 8000'der von Oase, seit 2005 im Teich. Die war schon verstopft.... aber nicht klein zu kriegen. Meine Erfahrungen sind gut.Mein Nachbar hat auch eine am laufen, da hört man auch keine Klagen.
Das nächste mal frag vorher! Du bist nicht der einzige der Lehrgeld bezahlt hat, um das aus dem Wege zugehen ist ein Forum eben da und hilft.

LG Ron!


----------



## Nori (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

... und als nächstes kommt dann:  " ... hilfe mein Filter läuft über ..." - ich bewzweifle, dass durch dieses kleine Röhrchen die Fördermenge der 5500-er Oase abgeführt werden kann.

Gruß Nori


----------



## samorai (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hi Nori!
Ersten Beitrag schon vergessen; ist ein 15000 er Filter? Lt. Bud.


LG Ron!


----------



## Nori (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Schau dir das Set mal an - 15000-er Filter-Set, dass original mit einer 1500-er Pumpe geliefert wird und ein Filterabgang mit einem Durchmesser für einen 1" Schlauch???

Gruß Nori


----------



## Bud111 (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo,

Ja es ist eine heissner smartline 15000 Liter Anlage. So hab ich die Anlage ahnungslos gekauft. Aufgrund meines 6qm Teiches, dachte ich, das passt alle mal. Tja, was hier tatsächlich hinter der Verpackung hatte, mag ich schon langsam selbst zu bezweifeln. Am Ausgang ist ein 1" Schlauch. Dies ist die größt mögliche Dimension die ich drauf stecken kann. 
Ich ärgere mich hier selbst gerade den Ar.... ab.

Nun habe ich heute meine neue Oase Pumpe bekommen, tja und nun, wie einige von euch schon vorher gesehen haben, ja nun läuft der Filter über. Oh man. Das habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch fast vermutet. Nun werde ich wohl eine neue Filteranlage kaufen müssen und das alte Teil säubern und hoffen bei Ebay noch ein wenig dafür zu bekommen.
Der Auslauf an dem Kasten ist zu klein. Ob es Sinn macht und erfolgsversprechend ist, den Auslauf noch zu vergrößern und am Kasten abzudichten, mag ich fast zu bezweifeln oder?

Schande auf mein Haupt, aber dies ist halt Lehrgeld. Grrrrrr

Falls ihr mir nun von dem Versuch der Erweiterung des Kastens abratet, dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir Vorschläge für eine neue Filteranlage machen könnt,

Gruß, Jan


----------



## Bud111 (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Zu der alten Anlage. Ebay artikelnummer 161045919469


----------



## Patrick K (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo Jan

Ja so ist das mit den 15 000 der  Filtern,  die sind nicht ganz auf 5500 L. Pumpen ausgelegt :__ nase

so genug von dem Müll , was möchtest du den ausgeben ??? 

Hier verkauft einer einen 3Kammerfilter ,wäre vielleicht was für dich, einen CSII davor und 30-50 L Helix rein und du bist glücklich
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/gebrauchte-teichartikel/3-kammer-filter-330-liter.php

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Bud111 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo,

Ja, danke. Leider nur Selbstabholung. Ich komme aus Bremen, da ist es Gen Süden leider doch ein wenig weit. Was haltet Ihr von Oase Filtoclear 11000?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo Bud,

vieleicht mal ein Tipp, bis Du Dein Filterproblem gelöst hast.

Lass doch die kleine Pumpe mit Filter weiterlaufen. 

Die größere Pumpe setzt Du in den Teich und bindest vorne eine Strumpfhose dran. 

Dann holt Dir die Große Pupe erstmal die grobpartikel aus dem Teich und entlastet somit den kleinen Filter.


Strumpfhose in den Teich legen (Förderhöhe = 0) und Frau fragen nicht vergessen.
Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Bud111 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Technik*

Hallo,

Ja, habe ich heute so gemacht. Die große Pumpe habe ich an einem Siloschlauch angeschlossen. Ist sogar schon ein wenig gefüllt. Die kleine habe ich erstmal wieder angeschlossen. Ist natürlich keine Dauerlösung des Problemes.

Gruß Jan


----------

